# Can't Answer Question



## wrangler

A neighbor asked me if there is a difference when a pickup is built. Example: 2015 whatever built last months of 2014 or early months of 2015. I said I do not know but might find out on my Outback forum. Thanks.


----------



## H2oSprayer

I'm sure that as a vehicle (or any other largely mass produced item) progresses through it model year of production, items will pop up and be addressed during production causing it to be listed as version 1, version 2 and so on. Is there something specific they were wondering about?


----------



## wrangler

I think he was wondering of any problems that were noted in early build models that were corrected in the new year. Diesel engine, tranny, emissions, etc.


----------



## Bill & Kate

If you can make friends with a guy in a dealership's service facility, all the service bulletins, recalls, etc. note the serial numbers of the vehicles effected. Some of them - especially older ones - are available on the internet, but they are hard to find. The various truck forums are also a good source to identify various problems on particular vehicles ......


----------



## wrangler

Thanks, I will let him know.


----------

